# Ironwood pacific



## catsmith (Jan 13, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with the Ironwood Pacific trailer slides? My buddy said they they are slicker than owl poop. Too slick for his bay boat. Said not to unhook the crank till you are in the water kind of slick. 

Pics of boat, trailer and the info on the slides.


----------

